# Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd



## inge50 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hab heute im neuen Prospekt gesehen, das es bei Aldi süd ab dem 24.05. Wasserpflanzen gibt. Preis: 1,39 €

Keine Ahnung wie die sind, aber ich werde sie mir mal nächsten Donnerstag ansehen wenn noch welche da sind.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## katja (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

hallo inge!

wir hatten das thema letztes jahr um diese zeit auch, guckst du: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2508/?q=aldi

wenn es die gleiche qualität ist, wie letztes jahr, kannste dir den weg sparen.... 

ich war zwar am anfang auch sehr angetan, die pflänzchen haben aber sehr schnell gekümmert und sind, wie annett es immer so schön sagt, rückwärts gewachsen...
bis sie so traurig aussahen, dass ich zwei gleich entsorgt hab und die eine, die noch 2 labbrige blätter hatte meinem nachbarn schenkte.
das war ein __ froschlöffel. den hat er zwar heute noch, aber auch dieses jahr wächst der sehr dürftig und kümmerlich!! (ich hätte den schon entfernt...: )

aber klar, schau sie dir an, und wenn dir das geld nicht wehtut, probiers! vielleicht hast du mehr glück als ich damit!


----------



## inge50 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Danke Katja,

extra dafür hinfahren mach ich nicht, schon gar nicht um 8:00 Uhr oder früher.

Ich werd mal schauen was Mittags noch da ist. Bin ja jetzt vorgewarnt 

Anschauen kostet ja nichts  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Petra (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Inge

Schau mal das sind Pflanzen von Aldi Süd habe sie letztes Jahr dort gekauft und sie kommen sehr gut.


Nur die vordersten Pflanzen


----------



## inge50 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Petra,

sehen doch gut aus 

wie heißt denn die Pflanze auf dem ersten Bild?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Inge,

die heißt Schweinsohr, Sumpfdrachenwurz, Sumpfcalla (__ Calla palustris)

MfG Frank


----------



## inge50 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Frank,

danke, das ging ja schnell.

Muss ich mal nachlesen gehen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Barscher (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Ich habe die Wasserpflanzen gekauft . Am Anfang sah es so aus sie gehen ein aber jetzt wachsen sie prächtig.


----------



## Barscher (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Könnt ihr auch mal zurück schreiben

User "Barscher" wurde vom Forenteam wegen vielfacher verbaler Fehltritte gesperrt.


----------



## gabi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd schon da*

Hi Teichfreunde,

ich kam heute bei Aldi vorbei und da hatten sie schon die Teichpflanzen stehen. Zwar nur noch ausgesuchte Stücke aber ich hab 4 Pflänzchen erstanden, die bisher noch nicht in meinem Teich vorkommen. Und die sehen auch ganz passabel aus. Mal schaun wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------



## Lucy (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo!
Ich habe heute auch bei Aldi eingekauft.
Sauerampfer, eine Seerose, Tannenwedel, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpfjohanneskraut und noch zwei andere. Die Pflanzen sehen gut aus, find ich. Die sind in so´nem Kokostöpfchen und für den Preis kann man glaub ich nicht meckern.

Natürlich waren nicht alle Sorten dabei, die ich gerne haben möchte. Die muß ich dann noch woanders kaufen. Mal abwarten, wie sie sich entwickeln.


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

ebenfalls hallo!

war sowieso bei aldi und als ich die armen pflänzchen so gepfercht in den kartons sah, konnte ich auch nicht anders und hab 3 von ihnen "erlöst". 

es sind 3 sorten, die ich bislang nicht im teich habe, nämlich: sauerampfer, flatterbinse und kalifornische binsenlilie.

wie lucy schon sagte, viel falsch machen kann man für das geld (1,39 €) nicht und wenn sie wirklich wieder komplett verkümmern tuts nicht sehr weh und ich bin endgültig geheilt!

jetzt werde ich mich erstmal dranmachen, den komischen kokostopf und die erde zu entfernen!  

ich hoffe sehr, dass sie mir ihre befreiung aus dem engen, dunklen, trockenen karton danken!


----------



## HappyHappy (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo,

ich habe heute beim Aldi auch zugeschlagen, obwohl mein teich noch gar nicht aufgebaut ist (Terrassenteich). Habe die Pflanzen jetzt erstmal mit ihrem Kokosfasertopf in eine Mörtelbütt mit niedrigem Wasserstand gesetzt.

Das kleine Teichbecken ist durch den Regen in der letzten Zeit bis auf die Hälfe voll geworden, dort habe ich eine Seerose vorübergehend reingestellt und noch etwas Wasser aufgefüllt. Hoffe das geht alles gut so.

Weiß vielleicht jemand um welche Sorte Seerose es sich handelt die der Aldi da heute hatte? Leider steht auf der Verpackung nur "Seeose Nymphea".  

Ansonsten hab ich mir noch folgendes mitgenommen: 

__ gelbe Gauklerblume, __ Nadelkraut, __ Bachnelkenwurz, gelbe __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpfjohinniskraut, __ Mädesüß, Palmblattsegge, __ Kalmus, Mazus weiß, brennender __ Hahnenfuß.

Sorry, Bilder sind nicht so berauschend geworden!  

Grüßle Bianka


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

hallo  
komm grad von draußen, wo ich die pflanzen auch erstmal in einer mit wasser gefüllten plastikwanne deponiert habe......
sie haben wohl die letzten 10 minuten sonne abbekommen, vermutlich das erste mal in ihrem leben  und jetzt lässt der sauerampfer komplett alles hängen was er hat!!!!  
hab sofort die markise raus, mal schauen ob er die blätter wieder stellt... 
aber was passiert, wenn er heut mittag im teich sitzt?
 kann ihm ja kein schirmchen aufstellen....


----------



## Lucy (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Oh, das hört sich nicht so gut an. Meine standen gerade noch aufrecht, aber da werd ich mal gucken gehn und eventuell den Sonnenschirm aufbauen.


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo zusammen.

So ist das mit den vorgetriebenen bzw. im Gewächshaus gezogenen Pflanzen eben.
Wärend andere abhärten oder halt gleich draußen aufziehen, läßt sich so halt schneller mehr produzieren...
In einem anderen Forum werden die bei A**i und Co. erhältlichen Rosen jedes Jahr durch den Kakao gezogen, da sie meist nicht halten, was auf den Schildchen versprochen wird. 

Gönnt den Pflanzen erstmal ein paar Tage Schatten und wirklich gute Pflege. 
Wir würden uns auch einen Sonnenbrand holen, wenn man sich nicht langsam an die Sonneneinstrahlung gewöhnt.


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

hey annett!

bis samstag kann ich sie eingewöhnen dann müssen sie in den teich!  
weil wir dann ab sonntag 10 tage weg sind.
was meinst du genau mit pflegen? schatten, ok. aber was kann ich ihnen denn noch gutes tun?? und wie sollen sie sich an die sonne gewöhnen, wenn sie im schatten stehen???  

ich brauche die botanikerin in dir!!!


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

 Welche Botanikerin??
Ich sehe keine. 

Man sieht doch, ob sie wenigstens den Schatten vertragen ohne durchzuhängen... und am nächsten Tag versuchst Du es mit "lichtem Schatten" (unter einem Baum z.B.), und noch einen später dann morgens und abends Sonne, denn die ist nicht so stark... aber ihr habt ja nur noch 1,5Tage....
Vielleicht lässt Du sie einfach die 10Tage noch in einem schattigen Kübel mit Wasser.... davon sterben sie nicht gleich.
Aber stell Dir vor, Du bist immer gut genährt und ohne Sonne aufgewachsen. Und dann nimmt man Dir erst das Essen (nahrhafte Erde) weg und stellt Dich dann ohne Vorbereitung in die pralle Sonne.... :? 

Naja wie heißt es immer; "nur die harten komm in den Garten". 

Und man sieht am Ende vielleicht doch, was man an den etwas teureren Pflanzen samt den längeren Lieferzeiten von Werner hat.


----------



## Mühle (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Katja,

mache es so, wie Annett schon geschrieben hat. Laß die Pflanzen die 10 Tage ruhig im Kübel im Halbschatten stehen, es macht denen nichts aus  .

Diese Pflanzen sind oft schon sehr empfindlich und wenn denn die volle pralle Sonne raufscheint...., ich würde warten.

Ich probiere diese Pflanzen auch immer aus, wenn ich sie durch Zufall sehe. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ganz viel Freude habe ich damit noch nicht gehabt  . Ich habe mal bei Aldi einen Olivenbaum und verschiedene Zitruspflanzen gekauft, sahen ziemlich gut aus ; alle eingegangen  , aber das ist nicht nur bei dem Verkäufer so, einfach zu schnell gezüchtet.

Bei Pflanzen die viel Arbeit bereiten sie einzupflanzen, z.B. Seerosen, da vertraue ich lieber einem Züchter meines Vertrauens  .

viele Grüße und ich wünsche Euch viel Freude mit Euren Pflanzen 

Britta


----------



## inge50 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo,

ich hab mir heute ein Sumpfjohanniskraut mit gebracht.
Ich hab es im Schatten des __ Blutweiderich gepflanzt. Mal sehen was draus wird.

Die anderen Pflanzen sahen sehr mickerig aus.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gabi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hi,

ich mach das auch immer so wie Annett es beschrieben hat. Meine "Neuen" stehen seither auf der Terrasse in einer Schale mit etwa 2 cm Wasser und direkter Sonne nur vormittags. Die Erde und das Töpfchen aus Kokosfaser hab ich noch nicht entfernt.  Das hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht. 

@Katja,
der Sauerampfer hat es mir auch angetan. Mit den zweifarbigen Blättern ist er aber auch hübsch anzuschaun.

Ausserdem hab ich noch ein Goldknöpfchen (hat auch leichten Sonnenbrandbekommen), ein __ Mädesüß und eine Lobelie (Fehlkauf da nicht winterfest) erwischt. Ansonsten hatte ich noch mehrere Töpfchen mit Tannenwedel gesehen, die man aber eher vergessen konnte. Ansonsten sahen die Pflanzen durchwegs befriedigend aus.

@Inge,
Sumpfjohanniskraut hätte ich auch sofort genommen.

@Bianka,
da hast du aber zugeschlagen.  Drück dir die Daumen das alles schön anwächst.


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

aber gabi...... 

wie? du hast noch nie die erde und das kokostöpfchen weggemacht????  

du liest aber hier im forum schon den ein oder anderen beitrag???   

zwecks überschüssiger nährstoffe und damit verbundener algenparty.....

hab meine ganzen pflanzen aber auch erst dieses frühjahr "enterdet" und frei eingesetzt, nachdem ich hier bescheid gesagt bekommen hab..... 

nur die seerosen sind noch in gefangenschaft!


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hi Katja,

Gabi hat einen reinen Pflanzenteich/Naturteich... da kacken keine Fischis ins Wasser und die Geschichte mit einem kleinen Töpfchen Erde sieht ganz anders aus als bei unsereins, der entweder zuviel füttert oder zuwenig Pflanzen hat. 

Axo, nicht dass Ihr Euch wundert, warum ich kein Schnäppchen gemacht habe.
Wir haben hier nur A**i-Nord und wenn ich beim Non-Food mit A**i-Süd vergleiche (vergleicht alleine mal die Aufmachung der Internetseiten!), dann kommt es mir so vor, als würde bei uns nur der Ramsch verscherbelt.  
Nix Wasserpflanzen, nix höherwertigere Liegen, Fahrräder etc.

Aber gut, dann kauf ich halt woanders....


----------



## HappyHappy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo,


@ Gabi: Danke fürs Daumen drücken. 
Bis heute machen die Pflanzen alle noch einen recht fitten Eindruck, stehen ja jetzt erstmal bestimmt noch mind. 1 bis 2 Wochen im Übergangsquartier. So können sie noch ein bissl wachsen bis mein Terrassenteich fertig ist.

War heute auch total überrascht als ich nach der Seerose geschaut hab.  
Die hat seit gestern zwei Blätter bis an die Oberfläche geschoben, zumindest sind sie zur Hälfte draußen. Gestern morgen nach dem "versenken" standen die noch gut 8cm unter der Oberfläche.

Grüße Bianka


----------



## gabi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hi Annett,

wenn sich die A..i-Pflanzen bewähren hast du gute Chancen, irgendwann bei der Pflanzentausch-Aktion im Rahmen eines Forumstreffens den einen oder anderen Ableger zu ergattern. Bis dahin profitiert der Pflanzenbestand von deinen wertvollen Tipps zur Pflege.  

PS: war die gelbe __ Iris von dir? Die hat dieses Jahr im Beet geblüht. Schön. 1


----------



## gabi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*



			
				HappyHappy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> War heute auch total überrascht als ich nach der Seerose geschaut hab.
> Die hat seit gestern zwei Blätter bis an die Oberfläche geschoben, zumindest sind sie zur Hälfte draußen. Gestern morgen nach dem "versenken" standen die noch gut 8cm unter der Oberfläche.
> Grüße Bianka



Ja, die meisten Pflanzen sind robuster als der erste optische Eindruck vermuten lässt.


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hallo Gabi,

von mir war die __ Iris sicherlich nicht. Aber ist doch trotzdem schön, dass sie blüht und Dich dabei an das Treffen erinnert. 
Eine größere Menge Iris habe ich erst dieses Jahr (dank Schrebergärtnern die sowas auf unseren Feldern entsorgen), aber es ist wahrs. erst in ein oder zwei Jahren soviel, dass ich welche abgeben kann. 

Naja, Geduld ist alles.


----------



## Blaubär (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Ich hab auch A**i-Pflanzen gekauft, die meisten machen sich ganz ordentlich. Nur meine weiße Mazus (mazus reptans albus) kümmert. Ich hab sie (im Kokostöpfchen - ja ich weiß ;-)) in den Kies am Bachrand, da wo es sehr wenig fließt, vollsonnig gesetzt, so dass  das untere Topfende im Wasser steht. Bekommt die Pflanze nun zu wenig oder zu viel Wasser, oder ist es ein 'Lieferantenproblem'?


----------



## gluefix (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Also ich hab auch zugeschlagen: 3 Seerosen...ich kann nur Positives weitergeben, denn für  1, 39 € ein gut austreibendes Rhizodom zu bekommen ist günstig (Fachhandel: 5-10 €). Da es sich um die einheimische und damit robuste gewöhnliche weiße Seerose handelt bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, denn die Teile können mehr vertragen als ihr denkt. Hauptsache ist immer das die Knolle schön fest ist (Finger in die Erde Test) und das Triebspitzen vorhanden sind !!! Die vorhandenen 3 Blättchen kann man unter Umständen entfernen, falls diese angetrocknet sind (hilft der Pflanze sogar mehr). Also meine  3 bekommen ersteinmal nen 20 Liter Maurereimer (gekürzt auf 25 cm) mit schönem Lehm und etwas Zeit   Wenn die erteinmal angewachsen sind, wovon ich zu 99 % ausgehe, werden die schon früh genug wuchern   Ach ja und ganz wichtig: LANGSAM tiefer setzen und frisch antreiben lassen (sonst vergammelt sie)....die Natur braucht halt Zeit
Gruß Benni


----------



## Blaubär (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Ich hatte auch die Seerose gekauft und ohne Kenntnis der oben stehenden Weisheiten direkt auf 80 cm versenkt. Erst tat sich garnix, aber inzwischen hat das siebte Blatt die Oberfläche besiedelt - macht echt Spaß....


----------



## gluefix (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Hi Blaubär, das freut mich für dich =)...naja 80 cm war schon ein bisschen riskant. Hätte da eher mit 30-40 cm angefangen. Hat ja aber geklappt und du wirst sehen, wenn die pflanze nen genügend großen Topf hat und sogar noch Lehm/Sand Gemisch dann wirds ein Prachtteil, dann kann sie auch Wassertiefen bis 1,5m vertragen. Im Grunde gilt um so mehr Substrat und je Tiefer (natürlich erst nach langsamen tiefer setzen) um so größer werden die Schwimmblätter und die Blütenanzahl. Gruß Benni


----------



## Blaubär (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Aldi süd*

Das hört sich ja gut an. Aktueller Stand 9 Blätter und drei weitere sowie zwei Blüten auf dem Weg.


----------

